# How long should I take my prenatal vitamin?



## anna62 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hello,

I am 13w4d and am really struggling with morning (all day) sickness which gets worse once I have taken my prenatal tablet. I've tried changing from a sanatogen tablet to a boots brand and it still makes me feel very sick once I've taken it. I didn't take it this week because I have been sick every night since I turned 8 weeks and I lost 10lbs pretty fast. I haven't been ill this week but I feel that I should be taking the tablets still. Does anyone have any advice on how long I should be taking my prenatal tablet?

Thanks in advance!

Anna.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Don't worry too much about having it while you are feeling like this, the main thing is that you had the folic acid in the first twelve weeks, so get yourself feeling better, and then you can start again,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## anna62 (Aug 13, 2010)

That's what I thought, thank you!


----------

